# Vacuum fill BMW cooling systems? There are many trapped voids with no flow.



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Elsewhere someone asked if he could avoid NewTIS instruction to vacuum fill and expect conventional bleeding procedure to get trapped air out of the cooling system.

NO! There are many voids in a complicated modern engine without flow through them to push out trapped air. The air must be sucked out, drawing a vacuum, and replaced with coolant.









Know-How Notes: Using a Radiator Vacuum Tool » NAPA Know How Blog


Can't burp your cooling system? Here's how to use the AirLift Kit radiator vacuum tool from UView to eliminate air pockets from your vehicle cooling system.




knowhow.napaonline.com





Here is the generic NewTIS procedure
*17 00 039. Bleed and fill cooling system with vacuum filling unit*



newTIS



Note the caution to protect the alternator from wetting with coolant.

Now with video!!!



newTIS



BMW F10 528i Sedan - 17 00 Cooling, check


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Reading a different platform I found this, "
*Filling without the vacuum filler device (watering can filling) is not permitted.
Non-compliance will result in danger of component damage and/or engine damage.
Filling specification absolutely must be adhered to.
The operation of the vehicle is not permitted unless the filling procedure has been completed. Otherwise, functional limitations (degradation) and/or overheating may occur.
A bleeding procedure is required after a part has been exchanged in the cooling system and/or after refilling the cooling system.



https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/g30-m550i-xdrive-lim/repair-manuals/17-cooling/17-00-cooling-check/1VnZ6h3C1m


*


----------

